# Anyone running DT Swiss 350 Hybrid hub?



## Freddy_G (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey!

Looking into a new wheelset for 29+. I have been running a "regular" 350 (36 ring) for a while now without any problems. But I wonder if the more robust 350 hybrid hub is the way to go when building a 29+ wheelset? (Due to additional traction etc that the 29+ will give).

Any thoughts?

https://www.bike24.com/p2296388.html


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The regular should be enough I'd think. The DT 350 is a hub you hear very few complaints about as far as having issues. The thing that would keep me away from the hybrid would be only 24poe. I'm not a poe whore by any means...but I do know that 24poe sucks compared to 40 or 44. I've had 24 in my old Hope Pro 2 and compared to the Hope Pro 2 EVO that I got after and my current Hope Pro 4's I have....no way in hell I'd go back to a 24 poe hub. Not by choice.

For what it's worth...I'm rolling 27.5+ (2.8) on Pro 4's and it's been great. I'd expect the DT 350 to be just as robust as my Hope if not even a little more so.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Freddy_G said:


> Hey!
> 
> Looking into a new wheelset for 29+. I have been running a "regular" 350 (36 ring) for a while now without any problems. But I wonder if the more robust 350 hybrid hub is the way to go when building a 29+ wheelset? (Due to additional traction etc that the 29+ will give).
> 
> ...


DT Hybrid hubs are basically beefed up for e-bike use. No real negative in your case, but not really necessary either.

On engagement, not everyone notices, or cares. I've been riding for 40+ years, including racing professionally for 15+ of those, and I still ride stock 18t ratchets on my own bikes.

Congrats on going 29+. So much to like.


----------



## Freddy_G (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey,

(Sorry for late reply... this thing called life got in between =D)

Thanks for info!

There seems to no downside buying a hybrid hub instead of a normal one. I guess I will go with what ever is available.

I guess I can fit a "normal" 36-t ring if I get annoyed with the 24-t that is included?

For rim choice I think I will go for WTB KOM Tough i40 or i45 (very hard to get hold of in Europe though for some reason). The bike is a Trek Full Stache.


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)

Freddy_G said:


> Hey,
> 
> (Sorry for late reply... this thing called life got in between =D)
> 
> ...


Agreed, no downside unless the small weight difference is important for you as a rider.

There are plenty of positives over the standard 350.

Positives:

-Steel freehub (if you are going freehub)
-Thicker hub walls
-larger bearings
-thicker reinforced spoke interface
-24t default ratchet over 18t
-rated for 20% more torque
-double the maximum bearing load

I chew through aluminum freehubs in 1-2 rides so steel is a must regardless of using normal or hybrid 350's.

Most bike shops on Ebay accept fairly low offers since demand for Hybrid hubs is lower. I picked mine up for $200 on Ebay.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

No problems with my normal 350s but i have xd drivers. I usually snap and chip pawls on normal hubs.

This is 2 years on a 177 350 26x4” bike and 2 now on a 197 350 on a 27.5”x4.50” bike. Lots of torque and traction, specially with the 28t ring. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Any negatives of the larger spoke holes with normal spokes?

The stock DT hubs have a 2.4mm hole and the Hybrids have 2.8mm holes.

I'm looking at using this hub for a touring / bike packing wheel and all the new features are great but i'm concerned that using regular dt comps or spam races spokes could have too much free space to move around in the flange holes when the wheel is flexing under load or flexing under hits?

what do you think?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Have your wheelbuilder use spoke head washers.


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello, does anyone know if a hybrid freehub will fit on a normal 350 hub? I just bought a dt Swiss 350 hub and it comes with the xd driver and cassettes are way over priced. Thanks!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Kaedenmtb said:


> Hello, does anyone know if a hybrid freehub will fit on a normal 350 hub? I just bought a dt Swiss 350 hub and it comes with the xd driver and cassettes are way over priced. Thanks!


Any luck with swapping freehub?


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

I’ve been waiting 3 weeks for the wheel and when it comes, I’m on vacation and I have to sign a note that it got delivered. Got the free hub off eBay and seems really well made. Super hefty and I’m sure the cassette won’t dig into the freehub body. Had to send in my fox 36 a few days ago because my CSU was creaking and didn’t have anytime to do it earlier because I just had a race. Probably won’t be on that bike until a week. I will update to see if this will work.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

solarplex said:


> No problems with my normal 350s but i have xd drivers. I usually snap and chip pawls on normal hubs.
> 
> This is 2 years on a 177 350 26x4" bike and 2 now on a 197 350 on a 27.5"x4.50" bike. Lots of torque and traction, specially with the 28t ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So there's a durability/reliability advantage to the xd driver setup? Does the difference justify the increased cost?


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh shoot, forgot to respond. I have been running the shimano hybrid freehub on my 350’s for a few months and haven’t had any issues. It’s super heavy, might change to an xd cassette because my shimano cassette is worn. Soon I’ll be getting the 54 tooth upgrade kit, so we’ll see if it will hold up.


----------



## Rey112 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello. I am thinking about the dt 350 hub in the hybrid version. Will it work with a 27.5+ wheel with a 3.0 tire, will it be able to withstand 20 / 42T torque? The hybrid version, apart from reinforced rings (deeper grooves ???), has stronger springs than the regular 350?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Rey112 said:


> Hello. I am thinking about the dt 350 hub in the hybrid version. Will it work with a 27.5+ wheel with a 3.0 tire, will it be able to withstand 20 / 42T torque? The hybrid version, apart from reinforced rings (deeper grooves ???), has stronger springs than the regular 350?


Unless you weigh 400#, or are 200# riding a 200# bike, even the stock 350 is going to be fine.


----------



## Rey112 (Jan 1, 2021)

mikesee said:


> Unless you weigh 400#, or are 200# riding a 200# bike, even the stock 350 is going to be fine.


The regular one has an aluminum freewheel, and I've seen pictures of broken Star Ratchets on the internet.

I want to spend my money well and not have problems with the hub as with pawl hubs.

In this gear, the torque is huge in the hub, which I bent with the pawls while going uphill.

I still have a question about the resistance of this hub to water and mud?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I see where this is going.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Rey112 said:


> Hello. I am thinking about the dt 350 hub in the hybrid version. Will it work with a 27.5+ wheel with a 3.0 tire, will it be able to withstand 20 / 42T torque? The hybrid version, apart from reinforced rings (deeper grooves ???), has stronger springs than the regular 350?


I had an Intense Tazer and this hub came stock! I weigh 200lbs and with the added torque of an ebike, this hub was dead reliable for well over a year. Sold the ebike and new owner is putting plenty of miles on the ebike without any hub concerns.


----------



## Rey112 (Jan 1, 2021)

How about mud and water resistance?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Rey112 said:


> How about mud and water resistance?


Sorry, can't answer that one as I live in So. Ca. We don't get much rain here.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

Anyone know if the hybrid hub ratchets, internals and freehub are compatible with the regular hubs like 370? I ordered the hybrid ratchet upgrade kit in error.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

cwoodffr said:


> Anyone know if the hybrid hub ratchets, internals and freehub are compatible with the regular hubs like 370? I ordered the hybrid ratchet upgrade kit in error.


Confirmed from DT that they are compatible....that they are just a bit beefier than the standard....which is great. For anyone looking to upgrade, the hybrid might be a bit more available.


----------

